# Strong eyebrows



## Aust99 (May 29, 2011)

Ladies.... show me your brows.... 

I have been pondering for a while about getting my brows reshaped and want to start using a eyebrow pencil to fill them in a bit. I have dyed blond and brown (half head of foils, alternating colour) hair and my eyebrows are light brownish.... 

Now I know I wont get the same results due to colour, but I am seriously lusting after some thick, defined brows. It probably has quite a lot to do with the fact that Im slightly obsessed with fabulously thick retro brows, of Audrey Hepburn or Elizabeth Taylor proportions. 

Behold:
View attachment 93976
View attachment 93975


Even the future Queen got in on the fabulous brow action recently: 

View attachment 93977



.





I'm posting a pic of my current brows.... I want to make them a pit darker/ fuller. I will try to get a brow pencil today and have a play around.... View attachment 93983



Will post pics after too...

I've notice a lot of the ladies of dims have had some awesome eyebrows lately and would love to hear peoples thoughts and experiences with strong/ defined eyebrows. Post pictures too if you can....










:kiss2:


----------



## CarlaSixx (May 29, 2011)

I always thought my brows were way strong, and grew up thinking that I was weird and stuff cuz everyone had those pencil thin ones (most still do) and Mine were always thick. 
Also, I've never ever filled in my eyebrows, though I have coloured them before. That, too, still makes me feel weird.

I do like the strong brows, the "gamine" look is kinda sweet. I lovelovelove Elizabeth Taylor's retro brows  

Just make sure the shape frames your eyes well and that you don't end up with Groucho Marx sized brows and you'll be able to pull it off no problem


----------



## penguin (May 29, 2011)

Once you've played with a brow pencil for a while, you could try dying them. My brows and lashes are so blonde I say they're extra long facial hair, there's just no colour to them. Coles sometimes has the dye packs (something about 1000 hours dye kit or something), and most pharmacies do too. I get brown for my eyebrows and blue black for lashes. They also have regular black, if you prefer. I only leave the dye on my brow for half the allotted time as I don't want really dark brows, and the colour can take up to ten minutes to fully appear after I clean it off. So once you're sure of the colour, you could try that option


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 29, 2011)

i'm ALL up in this. After my teenage years being spent with teeny weeny eyebrows, then just plain dodgy ones, i think i've found my 'happy place' when it comes to by brows recently. 


I have a bobby brown eyebrow and lid kit my mum gave me yearrrsss ago, and I just use a thin brush to fill them in so they don't look so bald. Basically, i only pluck on the underside of my brows and draw myself a line before i start, otherwise i'll go a bit nuts and they'll be too thin. 

Also, when filling them in - i make sure not to use lines that are too bold on the insides, only on the top and bottom to 'seal' them i suppose. My brows are quite a lot thinner on the inner edges, and i figure it's for a reason - I look weird if they're thicker there. 

I recently lost my new favourite brush for applying the powder and i'm muchos upset 


strangely i've noticed how weird my face looks when you can't see my brows (eg. fringe too long) - I think I use them a lot with my expressions? 

I'm rambling............ but i'm very passionate about my eyebrows now  

View attachment Photo on 2011-05-25 at 15.18.jpg


----------



## AuntHen (May 29, 2011)

succubus_dxb said:


> i'm ALL up in this. After my teenage years being spent with teeny weeny eyebrows, then just plain dodgy ones, i think i've found my 'happy place' when it comes to by brows recently.
> 
> 
> I have a bobby brown eyebrow and lid kit my mum gave me yearrrsss ago, and I just use a thin brush to fill them in so they don't look so bald. Basically, i only pluck on the underside of my brows and draw myself a line before i start, otherwise i'll go a bit nuts and they'll be too thin.
> ...



your eyes are stunning!


----------



## succubus_dxb (May 29, 2011)

Fat9276 - you made my night  and thanks for the rep x


----------



## tinkerbell (May 29, 2011)

You both have great brows.

I wish I knew how to arch mine. I guess I could get them done. I just pluck the strays, and the unibrow, but other than that, I don't do much with them. Mine aren't very thick at all.

I like the strong brow look - like the pics that are posted.


----------



## DeerVictory (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Tania (May 29, 2011)

Duckface with the two-toned hair. The top layer gets the sun, I guess. 

My hair lady shapes my brows via waxing. I'm halfway between appointments, and it shows. 

Makeupwise, I use the BeneFit brow set. Colored wax, powder, tweezers. Sometimes I just use the wax to tame the hairs. Today I used the powder, too. 

View attachment Photo on 2011-05-29 at 14.57 #2.jpg


View attachment Photo on 2011-05-29 at 14.55.jpg


----------



## mel (May 29, 2011)

growing up mine were thick, over the years ai have thined them out by plucking... i wish they were a bit thicker now  I feel like they are too thin


----------



## tinkerbell (May 29, 2011)

This is an old picture of me (I think Oct 2010), but look at my brows! You guys all have lovely thick brows, and mine are so thin!


----------



## cherylharrell (May 31, 2011)

Trust me you don't want thick brows. Mine are too thick and I hate them. I can't pluck them too much cuz I can't stand the pain.


----------



## Zowie (Jun 2, 2011)

I tend to darken mine with an eyepencil if I'm going out in the later evening. But I get a little paranoid about it, like I'll just smudge them halway across my face.

They're pretty substancial to start off with, thank god.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jun 5, 2011)

Those of you who have thick eye brows- must be nice! I used to have pretty full eye brows, but they were still pretty invisible because they were blond. I never plucked them when I was younger (I know- YIKES) I don't know why I never even thought of doing it, but once I started plucking all I can say is YIKES! It made them so thin and pretty much non existent! I definitely had a tendency to overpluck. I dyed my hair brown last year (Which is when I started plucking) because I realized- I can't have blond eye brows with brown hair lol. So I started filling them in with a light brown eye brown powder. I changed shades of powders a few times over the course of the year- finally think I've found a good color. It takes a lot of trial and error. And I let them grow in a bit from last year and they are a bit more full, but still NO WHERE near what you ladies have- def jealous! :bow:


----------



## KittyKitten (Jun 5, 2011)

I like my eyebrows. I used to tweeze them very thin but not anymore. I like the defined, strong eyebrow.


----------



## Tori (Jun 8, 2011)

Ahhh! I need to figure out how to fill in my eyebrows. :/ I overplucked them like CRAZY when I was younger and have messed them up so they're definitely not as full as I'd like. Tips/suggestions??

(Don't mind the skankatron pic - it's the only recent one that shows them!) 

View attachment webcam3.jpg


----------



## CarlaSixx (Jun 9, 2011)

Brow shaping kits and a good solid core brow pencil in as close to your natural hair'S colour as possible


----------



## Pitch (Jun 9, 2011)

I used to be sooo in hate with my bushy eyebrows, but I kind of like them now. I just hate getting them all...shaped up. I'm a NOTpro at this kind of thing!


----------



## PhatChk (Jun 9, 2011)

I try to keep mine neither to thick or thin. It works well because if I wnat the to be think and pronounced I fill them in with black pencil.






Lately I have been using ELF shaping kit ..I'll post newer pics with the new shape.


----------



## VeronicaVaughn (Jun 26, 2011)

I've always had pretty thick, strong eyebrows and it used to be the cause of a lot of insecurities for me. I remember even shaving one of them off when I was younger, which obviously just lead to more problems. I feel a lot better now that I've made piece with them!


----------



## Aust99 (Jun 26, 2011)

Can't rep the new brows in this thread but I'll be back to do it later.... GREAT brows everyone!!!!


----------



## cherylharrell (Jun 28, 2011)

Yours look so much better than mine. You have the Bettie Page thing going on. I really like that.


----------



## AshleyEileen (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, look. I'm still alive.


My brows are serious business. I'm complemented on them daily.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 4, 2011)

*Jealous* 

I come from a long line of women with extremely thin eyebrows, my right eyebrow looks _most_ awkward though.


----------



## TheMrs (Jul 13, 2011)

Every eyebrow pic looked great. Mine own are avg/med thickness. I dislike overly thin brows.


----------



## MissAshley (Jul 16, 2011)

Wow you ladies have some great eye brows. Mine were never that special. I overplucked them once in like 8th grade and they never grew back quite the same. They are still kinda thin.


----------



## SillyLady (Jul 16, 2011)

I like this thread :wubu:


----------



## Cynthia (Jul 17, 2011)

My mother, the brow fanatic, would give her first-born (me) to play on this thread. You all have such pretty ones! Mine are sparse in places and a little lopsided, so I use a Maybelline pencil. Wish I could find something simple that doesn't slide right off my face by noon. 

View attachment Dim-brows.jpg


----------



## PhatChk (Jul 23, 2011)

I tried a stronger brow in Vegas and I think it looks ok on me. 

View attachment copy2.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Jul 23, 2011)

PhatChk said:


> I tried a stronger brow in Vegas and I think it looks ok on me.



It does for sure!!!! Love the shape...


----------



## furious styles (Jul 24, 2011)

i am a fan of strong eyebrows.


----------



## Your Plump Princess (Jul 28, 2011)

I tried numerous times after I got my brows waxed to shade them in with a color-matched pencil--- failed, epically. I always think they look super drawn on. :doh:


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Sep 14, 2011)

Here is the best eyebrow shot I have... I look a little silly in it but whatever. I have really thick eyebrows naturally and they are pretty well shaped too. I just have to pluck strays really, but I have over plucked before and I use a couture brow press powder you can get it at sally beauty supply...

http://www.sallybeauty.com/Eyebrow-Grooming-Kit/FEMME11,default,pd.html?cm_vc=SEARCH

It works much better than a brow pencil and looks more natural.  

View attachment P1060068.JPG


----------



## prettyeyes77 (Sep 15, 2011)

prettyeyes77 said:


>



That picture came in really small for some reason... Here is a better one. 

View attachment P5210099.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 15, 2011)

Before





After




My eyebrows are wretched on their own. If I didn't get them done they'd need a relaxer. Terrible.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 15, 2011)

Lol You would not need a relaxer on your brows! Lilly don't be so hard on yourself. You have a great shape, beautiful lady! 


Couple old pics of my brows. 

View attachment 162133_633425789525075000_l.jpg


View attachment 162133_633907663111536250_l.jpg


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Sep 15, 2011)

So the last 8 months or so I've been 'growing' my eyebrows out. I over plucked to death last year and they were SO thin...I have only been touching up the hairs that grow in, but no more then that (A hard feat for an over plucker lol) I think they look a lot fuller, and I've also been filling them in a little stronger latley....

My progression
Last year- pre any plucking yikes I wish someone would have told me to start plucking sooner! lol 
View attachment 20100307_4.JPG


After over plucking (Filled in)
View attachment 40727_1425549126944_1479259367_30998478_6050079_n.jpg


Recently after a lot of filling in and growing out. 
View attachment photodd.JPG


I'm still having issues with seeing my skin under the powder though. With no filling in they are still pretty light (Being blonde) and also thin, so its all an illusion to make them look thick when I fill them, but its really annoying trying to cover the skin up so it doesn't peak out under them. Any suggestions for this? Maybe if I used a pencil in conjunction with a powder??


----------



## seavixen (Sep 15, 2011)

Mine vary, but they're usually pretty strong. I have such an eyebrow obsession... especially for the perfect arch. Ahhhhh, the arch...

I've gone from suuuuper thin to Liz Taylor thick, depending, but lately I've just been kinda going natural. My eyebrows are very arched, but they don't have nice shaping without a lot of work, and lately I haven't been wanting to go to the trouble. So this is my every-day, no fuss brow... lol 

View attachment mebytj.jpg


----------



## LillyBBBW (Sep 16, 2011)

ashmamma84 said:


> Lol You would not need a relaxer on your brows! Lilly don't be so hard on yourself. You have a great shape, beautiful lady!
> 
> 
> Couple old pics of my brows.



Yours always look fantastic Ashmamma! I've been letting mine grow in for a while due to overwaxing. They're not dense but they do grow awful long. Do you use anything on yours like a wax or a pencil?


----------



## PhatChk (Sep 17, 2011)

Been rocking thicker eyebrows 

View attachment Photo on 9-3-11 at 9.53 PM.jpg


View attachment Photo on 9-3-11 at 9.53 PM #3.jpg


----------



## ashmamma84 (Sep 17, 2011)

LillyBBBW said:


> Yours always look fantastic Ashmamma! I've been letting mine grow in for a while due to overwaxing. They're not dense but they do grow awful long. Do you use anything on yours like a wax or a pencil?



Thanks L! I've used this Brow Box by Urban Decay (in brown sugar) for years. The kit contains two shades of brow powder and a wax that I combine to fill in my sparse areas, though I have very thick brows so I only use it sparingly. 

View attachment brow box.jpg


----------



## thatgirl08 (Sep 18, 2011)

My brows are naturally dark & thick. My mom always tells me I have Brooke Shield eyebrows (obviously trying to make me feel better since shes a model and all) but it used to make me really sad haha.. I'm trying to make peace with them now. I'm self conscious about them because it doesn't take long at all for them to get unruly. Also for some reason they're either really hard to deal with or I have terrible luck at salons because it's always really hit or miss for me.. sometimes I leave looking great but a lot of times they're uneven or too thin or not cleaned up enough. I've tried plucking my own and I usually do in between waxings but after awhile I feel like I lose the shape. I prefer to have a salon do a solid majority of the eyebrow clean up. Because I'm so obsessed with them not getting out of hand I tend to get them waxed too often. It got to the point that I was going every 2-3 weeks to the salon to get them done and they ended up being so ridiculously thin that I had to pencil them in which is just insanity because they're really full naturally. I actually prefer thin brows but they look strange on me so I have to keep them full even though I'd rather not. I bit the bullet and spent the last two months growing them out so that I could go to this new fancy salon that's just for eyebrows. It costs $35 to get them done but I just needed to have them fixed. It was sooo hard going that long without waxing or plucking but I made it & just got them done at the new salon on Thursday. They're still not perfect but they're back to looking pretty much how I want them to.


----------



## Filly (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm jealous of all the fabulous brows you girls are rocking!

I used to pluck mine like mad so they were super thin, but I have managed to thicken them out now after a few years (total plucking withdrawals though! haha). They are still a bit patchy though so I have to fill them in with some brow powder.


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 21, 2011)

Bump!!!


I got my eyebrows threaded the other day..... The bottom (near the eyelid) hurt like a mother!!! But the top was fine and the shape is the most defined I've had it.... I really like it. It's worth the discomfort 

They're a little thinner than I like but that was my fault when I was telling her what I wanted. 

View attachment 99571


----------

